

Ask HN: Am I using this site correctly? - kolodny

I mainly just post things that I create a-la github under the text &quot;Show HN:&quot;<p>I&#x27;m wondering if this is a misuse of the site as some I don&#x27;t really see other people doing the same. Is what I&#x27;m doing incorrect?<p>Also, recently there have been stars next to my three most recent submission, which, combined with the fact that no one seems to click on the links or give it any votes, makes me suspect that I may be banned&#x2F;under probation. Would something like that happen in my situation?
======
egor83
Having stars next to you recent comments and submissions is the norm - at
least I have (and always had) the same.

You're not banned because you could post your question and I see it (so no
shadowban).

------
chris_dcosta
No, I can tell you from experience, you'll know when your postings aren't
suitable. They end up on page 20+ in no time at all.

It's definitely not the volume of posts that puts them there.

